# Interesting old photographs



## jaigee (Feb 8, 2006)

At the moment the BBC web site has a series of old photographs of British ports.
Go to the following page and click on the box entitled: *"In pictures - The final port of call for British docks"*.

*http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/in_pictures/default.stm*

I like no.11, they must have been a 'tug of war' team in their spare time! (*))

Unfortunately, these photographs are no longer on the BBC site.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Jaigee thanks for this and looking at No 4 it would seem that the mule has noticed the destination and has also heard of the many things that make Chinese Cuisine unique (*))


----------



## jaigee (Feb 8, 2006)

Tonga said:


> Jaigee thanks for this and looking at No 4 it would seem that the mule has noticed the destination and has also heard of the many things that make Chinese Cuisine unique (*))


Also, not many tears around in no.12. The girls appear as if they are looking forward to the next month or so, and the blokes don't seem that unhappy either!

Perhaps we could have caption competitions for nos.4,7 & 9-12


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

What else are they going to sell off?

Great photos, Jaigee. I especially liked the misty Grimsby fishdock - those 'lumpers' were still wearing wooden clogs in the '60s!

Captions: No. 4: The Mule saying: "Don't stop now, just change hands!"

No. 7: The man in the background saying: "Are they two mermaids or is it just a fluke?"

No. 9: The soldier hanging out of the porthole saying: "The Bugis Street Kai Tais could show you a thing or two, Jock!"

No.12: A few cracks came to mind but thought better of it - let's hope it ended as well as it started for the four of them.

John T.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Grandfather, ....I finally found your car. (no 8)


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

Great. The anchor of Berengaria took me back. In the early 60's there was a barbers in West Hartlepool with beautiful barbers chairs, black leather, chrome and ceramic, with hydraulic elevating gear. On the back of each of the three chairs it had "RMS Berengaria".


----------



## bob johnston (Oct 4, 2005)

jaigee said:


> At the moment the BBC web site has a series of old photographs of British ports.
> Go to the following page and click on the box entitled: *"In pictures - The final port of call for British docks"*.
> 
> *http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/in_pictures/default.stm*
> ...


It was a great to see the pictures of some of those ports .


Thanks Bob (Sydney )


----------



## Tony G (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the post some very interesting pics
Regards Tony (Thumb)


----------



## jaigee (Feb 8, 2006)

Unfortunately, these photographs are no longer on the BBC site.


----------

